# Ostarine and USAPL



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey guys just curious, will ostarine show up on a WADA drug test?


----------



## 13bret (Jan 28, 2014)

ostarine
By: Cycling NewsPublished: June 7, 2013, 09:44, Updated: June 7, 2013, 10:38Edition:First Edition Cycling News, Friday, June 7, 2013
Do you like this?
Nikita Novikov
view thumbnail gallery
Vacansoleil-DCM team devastated by latest doping case

The UCI has announced that Vacansoleil-DCM rider Nikita Novikov has been provisionally suspended after failing an out of competition anti-doping test for Hydroxy-ostarine/O Dephenyl-ostarine in a urine sample collected on 17th May 2013.

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 28, 2014)

yhanks bret man thats not easy! i guess wada always finds new ways !

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 28, 2014)

Freaking Nazis.

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 29, 2014)

hey bret do u pl?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 29, 2014)

Nope, lift heavy but not power lifting heavy. Got respect for you guys though. 

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 29, 2014)

nice bro its a fun sport i bb in summer to a lean 175 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

